# Help ID’ing knife



## Hauscarl (Oct 31, 2021)

Hi, does anyone know what the knife on the cover of this book is?


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 31, 2021)

From the horse's mouth:


----------



## Hauscarl (Oct 31, 2021)

Jovidah said:


> From the horse's mouth:



Brillliant! Now to find one…


----------



## Jovidah (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeah it's actually an interesting tidbit... and touches upon something that's sometimes easy to forget given what's popular nowadays: the fact that wa-gyutos are really not all that traditional.


----------



## KenHash (Nov 1, 2021)

Pro- Glad to see a respected source making clear that Wa-Gyutos are a recent invention. In fact the term Gyuto (Beef Knife) and Youbouchou (Western Chef's Knife) are used interchangably. 
A "Gyuto" by default is full tang western handled, and has been since the mid/late 1800s when the first European Chef's Knives started toi appear in Japan.
The knife in the video is an example of the Youbouchos that were common in the 1950s/60s. A partial tang, two pins, scaled as a western handle. You can still see these kinds of knives for sale, usually economically priced. 
But it does represent a step in the evolution towards the currently popular Wa-Gyutos/Santokus.

Con- Due to poor pronuciation, I still can't catch the brand of this knife..lol


----------

